# what weapon would choose if guns were not available?



## chinto (May 30, 2007)

here is my question,  what weapon would you choose to carry or keep for home defence and personal defence if you could not have a fire arm of any kind?  ( basicly any human powerd weapon, IE a roman mongle is probably not reasonable)


----------



## Blindside (May 30, 2007)

*looks at your avatar*

Minbari fighting pike, preferrably the modern version with the molecular compression tech.

For practicality though a fixed blade knife with a 4" blade, I also like my ginunting should the need for a short sword arise.

I must say that my house is well-stocked with low tech bladed weaponry, enough to hold of the zombie hordes.

Lamont


----------



## tellner (May 30, 2007)

Depends on many things such as what's legal, what's socially acceptable and what situations I'm likely to be in. Assuming the world was pretty much like it is except for the gun thing a sap, a good tactical folder or small fix-blade knife, knobkerrie-style cane, or improvised slungshot.


----------



## twendkata71 (May 30, 2007)

I have a nice collection of hunting knives. I also have a lot of okinawan weapons.  Or anything that I can get my hands on at the moment.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 30, 2007)

Toaster in a pillowcase


----------



## tellner (May 30, 2007)

Hard to carry concealed.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 30, 2007)

Why would I need to conceal a home-defense weapon?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 30, 2007)

Just taking my pet toaster for a walk...


----------



## searcher (May 30, 2007)

DeMarini aluminum softball bat.   Legal to carry down the street and mean in the hands of about anybody.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

Blindside said:


> *looks at your avatar*
> 
> Minbari fighting pike, preferrably the modern version with the molecular compression tech.
> 
> ...


 
I prefer a longer bladed knife, 6"-8" (just the style I learned to use), and I also have a foundness for my dragon staff (about 40" long, a little over 1" diameter, made of hard wood).  It would come in handy against those zombies.


----------



## Callandor (May 30, 2007)

I'd go for escrima sticks. They have a sufficient reach but still enables you to maneuver in close quarters like a house. I also like a high power surefire (or similar) light. I know that some doesn't consider it a weapon but it could temporarily blind an assailant at night if suddenly aimed at the eyes without warning. This is specially useful because nighttime is usually when you'll need your weapon - and when the lights are off. Come to think of it, I should practice my sticks with the other hand holding the light.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 30, 2007)

If we are talking within the home (and not on the street), I agree with the baseball bat idea above.
I would have put pepper spray, but that is a bad idea in an enlosed room, such as a bedroom.

AoG


----------



## TheOriginalName (May 30, 2007)

How about my ex-wife....... she'd nag them to death if time permitted.
Hmmmm..... perhaps a bit harse...... actually no it isn't!

In the home you'd have to go with something like a baseball bat or even the toaster (that's going to leave a bruise when it makes contact). 

If were talking a street situation i recon its always best to use something in plane sight that they won't expect - say a walking stick or if your blind your cain..... or the guide dog either will do. 

Alright just read this over - perhaps i need to increase the dosage of sanity i take daily?!?


----------



## chinto (May 30, 2007)

searcher said:


> DeMarini aluminum softball bat. Legal to carry down the street and mean in the hands of about anybody.


 
well assume the laws in your aria I guess, except no guns are available. this is for home defence and for street carry. myself i would use a good bo ( have used one as a walking staff, { non tapered one to make it look less a weapon} ) and kama are great weapons and resonable to conceal in winter. but i would say a good knife with about an 8 to 10" blade for street perhaps also my tekko.

home defence.. kama , broadsword and center held round sheild ( yes got them and the sword is live sharp steel.) katana becouse i have it and know a bit about useing it.. not a lot but a bit. and a long bow ( english with a 90 lbs draw weight becouse i have it and can shoot it)


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

Pound for pound I gotta go with the bat too, it makes a nice 'clink'.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

Oooooooh!  Fire extinguisher.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 31, 2007)

The only answere I can give to the original question is:

The ones I now carry and have at home

Now that may seem a silly answere but I do not normaly carry a firearm on me on the street but I do go protected/armed


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

Cue ball in a sock is quick to make and easy to swing.  Might wanna use two socks.  I always wanted a blackjack.  Blowgun with sedative darts.


----------



## searcher (May 31, 2007)

Em gave a couple of great ones.  The fire extinguisher has a double effective use and the cue ball is a great weapon.

I have a blackjack and it is very scary to carry.   It can kill quite easily.


I want to add my paintball gun(i Guess that counts).   That thing hits super hard and is capable of over 900 rounds per minute.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2007)

I have to confess that I've always considered a gun to be rather impractical for home defence anyway - legal issues aside, this may be coloured by the fact that British houses tend to be much smaller and less 'open' than their American counterparts so the 'engagement ranges' also tend to be much shorter.

If I was to express a preference I would say, probably, wakizashi.  Better suited to the close quarters than my katana (or recently purchased Bastard Sword) with a longer reach than a knife.


----------



## LawDog (May 31, 2007)

A six inch tanto type knife. I hold it in the reverse position, blade down-edge out. In this position one can thrust out and strike with the end of the handle, use fist strikes, slash, stick or rip inward. When walking or moving around the backside of the blade is against your forearm so it is difficult to see, especially in low light conditions. It works well in tight and open areas.
:knight:


----------



## Ella (Jun 1, 2007)

The cane.

The only weapon which will make people feel sorry for you, instead of scared.
You can carry it on an airplane. And, unlike a knife, blackjack, or baseball bat, if your opponent gets a hold of it, they won't necessarily know what to do with it. Staff/broom/poolstick would also be good, but I just love how people think your injured or crippled with a cane - not deadly.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jun 1, 2007)

I love the idea that everytime you go down the street you pick up your nice shinny red fire extinguisher and nobody blinks an eyelid.....lol.....


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2007)

Bag of dirty undies over the head on the way to the laundromat followed by a leaping right cross with a roll of quarters.  Place the foot on his throat and beat your chest like a gorilla.


----------



## chinto (Jun 2, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Cue ball in a sock is quick to make and easy to swing. Might wanna use two socks. I always wanted a blackjack. Blowgun with sedative darts.


 

well there is the tried and tested military tradition from the navy and marines and army of a bar of hard cheep soap in a pair of sox for an improvised weapon.  works remarkably well and well nothing illegal about carring your soap with you...


----------



## chinto (Jun 2, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Bag of dirty undies over the head on the way to the laundromat followed by a leaping right cross with a roll of quarters. Place the foot on his throat and beat your chest like a gorilla.


 

uh..ya.. but which is the primary weapon??!  the smell and idea of dirty undies beatting about your head and face? or the right cross with a role of quarters as a fist load??...


----------

